# Begriff für Roh-Filmmaterial



## ViB (13. Oktober 2003)

Gibt es vielleicht einen Fachausdruck für unbearbeitetes Film-Material?


----------



## Lord-Lance (13. Oktober 2003)

Footage?


----------



## ViB (13. Oktober 2003)

Jo Danke! Gibt es vielleicht ein kleine Liste oder so im Internet, wo alle Begriffe für die Schritte zur Erstellung eines Filmes festgehalten sind? Halt Fachausdrücke für sowas wie "Fertig für endgültige Bearbeitung" oder "Feinschliff" oder so.


----------



## Vincent (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Ich habe nur eben schnell Google bemüht:
Klick me! 
Dort findest du sicher das Ein oder Andere.
Ansonsten stehen in den meisten Büchern, die sich mit dem Thema befassen hinten Listen drin.
Viel Spaß
Vincent


----------



## ViB (13. Oktober 2003)

Das Google-Think, ach ja  Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

du hattest den richtigen Ausdruck schon fast.
Richtig ist "Rohmaterial" 

Wenn es um unbearbeitete Bilder zum bildlichen "Anreichern"
von Beiträgen geht, dann nennt man das "Schnittbilder".

Wenn es um unbearbeitete Aufnahmen geht, die bereits beim Dreh
als brauchbar eingestuft werden, dann nennt man diese "Kopierer".

Wenn man eine durchgängige Szene dreht und für den Schnitt dann z.B. einzelne
Nahaufnahmen z.B. von Gegenständen braucht, dann werden diese Bilder als
sogenannte "Pickups" gedreht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ViB (14. Oktober 2003)

Cool! Ganz genau das wollte ich wissen!


----------

